
Aristotle's tomb found - ninjamayo
http://www.ekathimerini.com/209017/article/ekathimerini/life/location-of-aristotles-tomb-to-be-revealed-at-thessaloniki-conference-thursday
======
ninjamayo
More details on the tomb have been announced on Greek news sites. The
excavations and research started in 1996 in ancient Stageira in Northern
Greece and there is strong evidence this is Aristotle's tomb / memorial.

